# Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild, WHO"S HYPED!?



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 20, 2017)

CAUSE I CERTAINLY AS HECK AM!
This forum is just to see how many people are into Legend of Zelda and to share thoughts on what you think about this BEAUTY OF A GAME!

Also, plz don't compare BotW with No Man's Sky, This is feckin Nintendo we're talkin about!


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 20, 2017)

C'mon there's gotta be SOMEONE who's in to Zelda...


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 20, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> C'mon there's gotta be SOMEONE who's in to Zelda...


Not like everyone has to be online in under an hour.


Leoni Zheitk said:


> Also, plz don't compare BotW with No Man's Sky, This is feckin Nintendo we're talkin about!


wut


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 20, 2017)

Not precisely HYPED, but it's definitely a game I gotta try. The game looks really promising.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 20, 2017)

Sorry, just getting a little excited, 

I have heard people compare BotW with NMS tho...
They say it'll be all hyped like NMS and then die immediately after release...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 20, 2017)

??????


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 20, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> I have heard people compare BotW with NMS tho...
> They say it'll be all hyped like NMS and then die immediately after release...


People will say extremely ridiculous shit. I don't want crap in my life, so I ignore it.


----------



## real time strategist (Feb 20, 2017)

I am a little hyped for the switch and this game.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 20, 2017)

It looks decent. I wouldn't buy a console just for it though.

I wonder how long it will take for Cemu to be able to run it.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm excited, I am expecting it + super bomberman R with the Red and Blue JoyCon switch


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 20, 2017)

Why not compare BoTW to No Man's Sky?  They'r totally comparable.  Except how BoTW takes place on only one planet, it trades sci-fi for fantasy (well, mostly), and there is litrally no multiplayer.  So ... y'know, it's basically nothing like No Man's Sky at all. 

I can safely say I'm looking forward to it, but I am not actually on the hype train.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 1, 2017)

AHHHHHHHH!


----------



## xaliceonfire (Mar 1, 2017)

Gonna be at the midnight launch tomorrow night.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 1, 2017)

OwO What's tis I found on Ebay!
The Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild Special Edition Preorder *AmazonPreorder* | eBay


----------



## xaliceonfire (Mar 1, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> OwO What's tis I found on Ebay!
> The Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild Special Edition Preorder *AmazonPreorder* | eBay


That's what we got.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 1, 2017)

All I gotta do is message my Dad to bid on it


----------



## xaliceonfire (Mar 1, 2017)

Eh, we got a bundle with the Switch and the Zelda collection together for a good price.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

I am hyped. Well, not really. Nintendo's just rehashing old games pretty much.

Going to be fun seeing how fast Nintendo's Switch tanks, just like the WiiU.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I am hyped. Well, not really. Nintendo's just rehashing old games pretty much.
> 
> Going to be fun seeing how fast Nintendo's Switch tanks, just like the WiiU.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


>


You dare keep your eyes on me, mister?!

I'll have you know I've trained for years in making angry dog noises!


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You dare keep your eyes on me, mister?!
> 
> I'll have you know I've trained for years in making angry dog noises!


You fookin wot m8?
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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




Foight me, I dooble dogey dare ya


----------



## xaliceonfire (Mar 2, 2017)

Yup.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 2, 2017)

i'm totally hyped and already have my copy but i can't PLAY it 'cuzz my WiiU is in another state. it took a trip and hasn't returned yet so i have to wait until monday when it comes home.
in the meantime, i'm happy to watch others stream it.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 4, 2017)

I was able to pick up a Switch and Zelda on day one -- the store I work at got enough shipment in to last all launch day (though they were quickly sold out by this morning).  Today I picked up an amiibo and a spare AC adapter.

Next, I -might- need to rethink my current gaming setup...


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 6, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i'm totally hyped and already have my copy but i can't PLAY it 'cuzz my WiiU is in another state. it took a trip and hasn't returned yet so i have to wait until monday when it comes home.
> in the meantime, i'm happy to watch others stream it.


Have you tried Game Grumps yet?



Stratelier said:


> I was able to pick up a Switch and Zelda on day one -- the store I work at got enough shipment in to last all launch day (though they were quickly sold out by this morning). Today I picked up an amiibo and a spare AC adapter.
> 
> Next, I -might- need to rethink my current gaming setup...


OoooOOOoooh, which amiibo?
I also plan on getting a USB C charger because I got a powerbank... they don't have outlets...


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Have you tried Game Grumps yet?


Forget that! Their first episode was an hour but after that they went back to the ol' 10-15min. format! Why!? The game is so big and Arin can't stay focussed for more than a few seconds. Screw that! i've been watching Vinny (Vinesauce) play.  He's been playing for 12 hours now and he JUST got his 5th heart. He's taking his time, exploring, even challenged the castle and got some sweet weapons, he's been conquering shrine after shrine and best of all, his banter is funny and the voices he gives to NPCs makes for an entertaining stream.

But all that's behind me. i got my WiiU back! i just set it up and i'm installing Zelda-

-RiGHT... THiS... VERY... *MiNUTE...!!*
*_squeals like a schoolgirl_*​


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Forget that! Their first episode was an hour but after that they went back to the ol' 10-15min. format! Why!? The game is so big and Arin can't stay focussed for more than a few seconds. Screw that! i've been watching Vinny (Vinesauce) play.  He's been playing for 12 hours now and he JUST got his 5th heart. He's taking his time, exploring, even challenged the castle and got some sweet weapons, he's been conquering shrine and shrine and best of all, his banter is funny and the voices he gives to NPCs makes for an entertaining stream.
> 
> But all that's behind me. i got my WiiU back! i just set it up and i'm installing Zelda-
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!!
Did you happen to pick up any of the amiibo? press-start.com.au: What Each Amiibo Does In Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> CONGRATS!!!
> Did you happen to pick up any of the amiibo?


No but the only feature i want in game is Epona. i don't collect amiibo but i have a coworker who's gonna let me borrow and activate the horse amiibo just long enough to save.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> No but the only feature i want in game is Epona. i don't collect amiibo but i have a coworker who's gonna let me borrow and activate the horse amiibo just long enough to save.


Ahhhh... That would be the Smash Zelda amiibo, you can also get the same tunic as Link from Twilight Princess if you use it enough...
I also really wanna get the Zelda BotW amiibo so I can get the Hylian Shield and possibly use it to help me pass the Cave of Shadows (that is, if it's compatible with TP HD)


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> I also really wanna get the Zelda BotW amiibo so I can get the Hylian Shield and possibly use it to help me pass the Cave of Shadows (that is, if it's compatible with TP HD)


You need the Wolf Link amiibo to unlock Cave of Shadows in TPHD.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 7, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> You need the Wolf Link amiibo to unlock Cave of Shadows in TPHD.


Very aware of that, unfortunately I finished the game in Hero's Mode and only saved my Wolf Link amiibo with 9 hearts...
And damn is Cave of Shadows hard on Hero's Mode...


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Stratelier (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm at currently two Game Overs so far.  The best part was neither of these were by combat, they were just stupid deaths by accidental falling.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 17, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> I'm at currently two Game Overs so far.  The best part was neither of these were by combat, they were just stupid deaths by accidental falling.


i've died at least 10 times. And they _WERE_ from combat! That's right!
*i died in a Zelda game!! *-and yes, that's a GOOD thing.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah, BoTW is 



Spoiler



the Dark Souls of Zelda games.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyone died from stepping on the flowers too many times? Not that I did or anything. :i


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 17, 2017)

Can't stop playing it!

Secretly crushing on Prince Sidon.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 18, 2017)

I made it to Lanayru Tower near Zora's river tonight.  Met prince Sidon in the process.  Completed another two or so shrines.  Died once when a Lizalfos caught me trying to sneak my way around them (using a conveniently placed large barrel) ... that's death #3, and the first one by combat.  Not counting numerous close calls or the occasional (non-lethal) bottomless fall.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 20, 2017)

i just finished the game after 100+ hours clocked in.
Now i'm DYiNG to discuss the ending and plot with somebody!


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 22, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i just finished the game after 100+ hours clocked in.
> Now i'm DYiNG to discuss the ending and plot with somebody!


Then you should totally check out Zeltik's Discord server!
Make sure you only chat in the #story_spoilers section, cause, y'know, spoilers...
discordapp.com: Discord


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 22, 2017)

My goodness tho...
This be one hell of a game!
Only two things I kinda mind about this game tho:
1. Music
It just dosen't seem like there's any catchy tunes that you can catch yourself whistling from time to time... it's very quite most of the time, and when there _is_ music it dosen't have as much as an upbeat as your typical Zelda music...

2. You can't do somersaults
Please hear me out on this, I think it would be quite cool for link to be jump-somersaulting away from Guardian lasers, or using it in close combat where you could somersault under a baddie and then attack from the behind.

Other than that, it's some good shit!

I freakin love these Joy-Cons!  Last night I connected it to my brothers laptop via Bluetooth and set up the JoytoKey stuff and voila! I used it while playing A Night in the Woods and I can't complain! Can't wait to try it out on The Crypt of the Necrodancer!

Also, my Zelda amiibo got canceled!
I don't know why tho, but I'm not gonna get it for anything less than $35 CAD
That, or I'll try to get both of the Wind Waker amiibos...


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 22, 2017)

Well, last night we made it from Lanayru Tower to Zora's Domain.  Had a few stupid deaths along the way, but we made it.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 23, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> 1. Music


Much like OoT, the music is context sensitive. There's plenty of songs but it all depends on where you are, what time it is, if enemies/NPCs are present, etc. The differences are subtle but they're there. i only wish there was more variations on miniboss themes like Hinox and Talus themes. Even if there were just minor changes to key, instrumentation or other effects to differentiate between different location and strength. The Hinox theme is was my favorite because of the ska-inspired goofy tone. The main theme(s) for Hyrule Castle and the surrounding area are amazing but they loop far too frequently.



Leoni Zheitk said:


> 2. You can't do somersaults


This, i actually appreciate. The roll "attack" in OoT made ZERO SENSE. The prompt says "attack" but there's literally NOTHiNG you can actually attack with. The minuscule speed boost you can isn't enough to justify and constant, "YAH! YAH! YAH! HUP! YAH!", and if you think about it, if a real person somersaulted continuously as such, how well do you think they'd be able to handle a sword immediately after? in OoT there isn't even a minor boost to your jump distance until Majora's Mask and even that's so minor you'd never notice. -And still, how _practical_ is somersaulting just before a leap??? The action didn't make sense back then and it still doesn't now. Frankly, i'm GLAD they canned it finally. if instead they programmed a diving system a la Uncharted, i would have probably gone with that so long as there was some sort of penalty to using it.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 27, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> This, i actually appreciate. The roll "attack" in OoT made ZERO SENSE. The prompt says "attack" but there's literally NOTHiNG you can actually attack with. The minuscule speed boost you can isn't enough to justify and constant, "YAH! YAH! YAH! HUP! YAH!", and if you think about it, if a real person somersaulted continuously as such, how well do you think they'd be able to handle a sword immediately after? in OoT there isn't even a minor boost to your jump distance until Majora's Mask and even that's so minor you'd never notice. -And still, how _practical_ is somersaulting just before a leap??? The action didn't make sense back then and it still doesn't now. Frankly, i'm GLAD they canned it finally. if instead they programmed a diving system a la Uncharted, i would have probably gone with that so long as there was some sort of penalty to using it.


No, no no...
I mean in a combat only kinda way
But I agree, using it to travel slightly faster _is _kinda dumb.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Stratelier (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes, the camera has a selfie mode.  Not quite the same as in Wind Waker HD, but....


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 30, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> Yes, the camera has a selfie mode.  Not quite the same as in Wind Waker HD, but....


Disappointed you can't make lipsync videos as easily as in Wind Waker...


----------

